# Toro 721E Snowthrower Cable Adjustment



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

I recently purchased the Toro 721E snowthrower and would like to make sure I've adjusted the cable on the handle bar correctly. It's pretty simple and I've been switching up and down to test the tension but I have a couple of questions. The manual says 1/16" - 1/8" distance between the handle and the control bar but the picture doesn't really indicate at which point you need to measure. When do you start measuring - when you begin to feel tension or after you've pulled the control bar all the way back?

Also, for a brand new machine (where the belt is new), I would think that the tension would not need to be that tight as the belt would stretch out more quickly. Is that the recommendation - leave it on the "looser" end? Or...just go with the right measurement (1/16"-1/8")? Clearly, the measurement is what they recommend, however, matching to what the manual indicates is not straightforward based on the picture. I also can't find any videos on the topic -- only changing the cable (but they don't show the adjustment!)

Thank you in advance! Frank in SE PA (Bucks County)


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm in Trenton.

Take the side cover off, watch the spring, there's 2 things you are going to watch, the spring, and the arm. The spring moves the arm. When the arm stops moving and the spring is just slightly spread or beginning to spread, stop adjusting, that's the perfect tension.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The measurement is taken between the bail and the handle bar (red arrow). Lightly pull the bail to take just the slack out of the cable and measure for 1/8". If too much, move the z-bend of the cable up to the next hole that gives the correct measurement. The blue spring extending puts the belt under the correct tension. No chance of putting to much tension on the belt.


----------

